# the jersey devil ride



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

looks like this will be my first real ride in endurance. already really nervous!!!

talked with my trainer on saturday and we discussed my goals and what goals i had for denny. well we are signing up for the 25 mile ctr. as of now we are not conditioned enough to make it through the event at the average speed and pace down in time. so we are gonna go and just enjoy ourselves and talk with others and get denny out there and accustomed to the whole new ordeal. hopefully make it to aleast the 2nd check station :shock:

as for dennys goals we are going to try and hit atleast 3 trail challenges in my area before going to the jersey devil ride. if we dont well then i will just continue to make up my own trail challenges at home.  i just really want to get him out and start working with him in different situations since that tends to be when he learns the most. 

so if anyone is going to the jersey devil - i wish you luck and hopefully will see you there!!


----------

